# Urbex New Years Resolutions



## st33ly (Jan 2, 2012)

Mine is to try and find new unseen places.

What about you lot??


----------



## krela (Jan 2, 2012)

To keep this site running.


----------



## KingRat (Jan 2, 2012)

Much more Europe, I've become the urbex version of a 'blue water' diver I can't be arsed with 4 degree and zero vis. Gimmie la continont any day.


----------



## Krypton (Jan 2, 2012)

To restore another ROC Post, repair the aircraft post on the Chop Gate site and to get an amateur radio license so that i can link both the posts together by radio.


----------



## mookster (Jan 3, 2012)

To break some new ground somewhere.

To get over to the continent.


----------



## st33ly (Jan 3, 2012)

If what everyone has said so far happens then we should have some great reports this year


----------



## lilli (Jan 3, 2012)

At least one country ending in "ia"


----------



## MD (Jan 3, 2012)

get out as much as poss 
see as much as poss


----------



## KingRat (Jan 3, 2012)

lilli said:


> At least one country ending in "ia"





TanzanIA
MoldavIAa
ScandinavIA
RomanIA
BulgarIA
AlbanIA
IndIA 
CambodIA
MalasIA
BolivIA
ColumbIA
British ColumbIA
MongolIA 
MicronesIA
PolynesIA
BatavIA
LatvIA
RussIA
LithuanIA
LusitanIA
UkranIA 
ArmenIA
Saudi ArabIA
TasmanIA


----------



## PaulPowers (Jan 3, 2012)

Find new underground stuffs


----------



## st33ly (Jan 3, 2012)

KingRat said:


> TanzanIA
> MoldavIAa
> ScandinavIA
> RomanIA
> ...



There ya go, lots to choose from


----------



## krela (Jan 3, 2012)

KingRat said:


> TanzanIA
> MoldavIAa
> ScandinavIA
> RomanIA
> ...



Looking at that list I think lilli is on to something...


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 3, 2012)

to find one more key...


----------



## highcannons (Jan 3, 2012)

We got lots of places ending in ia in the Westcountry. It is just pronounced eeaaar!


----------



## highcannons (Jan 3, 2012)

seriously, work on some of the locations I have on the back burner........


----------



## krela (Jan 3, 2012)

find an exploring buddy who can drive... haha.


----------



## KingRat (Jan 3, 2012)

I forgot Basingrad and Lutonistan


----------



## krela (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm going to Lutonistan next month... ;-)


----------



## KingRat (Jan 4, 2012)

krela said:


> I'm going to Lutonistan next month... ;-)



You be careful, don't look em in the eye


----------



## krela (Jan 4, 2012)

KingRat said:


> You be careful, don't look em in the eye



I try not to, it's not as dangerous as Bedfordia though.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 4, 2012)

More fancy dress explores for me...


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 4, 2012)

KingRat said:


> Much more Europe, I've become the urbex version of a 'blue water' diver I can't be arsed with 4 degree and zero vis. Gimmie la continont any day.



It's interesting that exploring Berlin cost us less than exploring 'darn sarf for the same number of days and the hotel was a quantum degree better for less money!


----------



## KingRat (Jan 4, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> It's interesting that exploring Berlin cost us less than exploring 'darn sarf for the same number of days and the hotel was a quantum degree better for less money!



Have you seen the exchange rate !! Roll on the 20th we're gonna live like royalty out there 
(Welcome back btw)


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 4, 2012)

KingRat said:


> Have you seen the exchange rate !! Roll on the 20th we're gonna live like royalty out there
> (Welcome back btw)



Thank you. You might like to take a look at the Barenquel Brauerii if you get the chance to.


----------



## Em_Ux (Jan 5, 2012)

krela said:


> To keep this site running.



Please do


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 5, 2012)

Krypton said:


> To restore another ROC Post, repair the aircraft post on the Chop Gate site and to get an amateur radio license so that i can link both the posts together by radio.



Sounds like an admirable intent! Good luck...


----------



## Priority 7 (Jan 5, 2012)

krela said:


> I try not to, it's not as dangerous as Bedfordia though.



Oi there is nothing wrong with Bedfordia


----------



## sYnc_below (Jan 5, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Oi there is nothing wrong with Bedfordia


----------



## highcannons (Jan 5, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Oi there is nothing wrong with Bedfordia



ok, but is there anything right?


----------



## smiler (Jan 5, 2012)

Not to get caught by the Fuzz, make your eyes water.


----------



## krela (Jan 5, 2012)

tocsin_bang said:


>





Priority 7 said:


> Oi there is nothing wrong with Bedfordia



Just by posting that you've both proved my point.


----------



## sYnc_below (Jan 5, 2012)

krela said:


> Just by posting that you've both proved my point.



Don't get me started about Brissle 

_Anyways, I don't live n Bedford anymore..._


----------



## krela (Jan 5, 2012)

tocsin_bang said:


> Don't get me started about Brissle
> 
> _Anyways, I don't live n Bedford anymore..._



You don't need to start, I already know. It's a shithole and I hope to move elsewhere sometime in the next year because I'm growing to hate it.


----------



## sYnc_below (Jan 5, 2012)

krela said:


> You don't need to start, I already know. It's a shithole and I hope to move elsewhere sometime in the next year because I'm growing to hate it.



So's Bedford, so I moved elsewhere.....to an even bigger shithole


----------



## djmcambs (Jan 12, 2012)

to boldly go where the general public dare not go!! no, seriously, i aim to go thurther affield this year, corby, kettering, morthampton way, and save up for a good dslr digital camera.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 12, 2012)

djmcambs said:


> to boldly go where the general public dare not go!! no, seriously, i aim to go thurther affield this year, corby, kettering, morthampton way, and save up for a good dslr digital camera.



I think you've hit the nail on the head. I've been lucky enough to travel further in the last few months. Really made a difference. Although a better camera shouldn't make any difference, but it does, you'll go out your way to look for better shots!


----------

